# Post Number 3,000



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Huh - raft guide poser


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

kayakfreakus said:


> Huh - raft guide poser


Denver beater.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Let the trash talking begin. All in good fun of course.


----------



## Cocktail Dave (9 mo ago)

Only 1 real MB Legend ..the 1 and only never to b equaled Chunder Boy ...Rip my Brother


----------



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

You know what they say about the guy who is always talking about all he knows.

P.S. I enjoy your posts, but I really know nothing!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

CasperMike wannabe


----------



## Cocktail Dave (9 mo ago)

Probably paddles a Jackson 
Not a Dagger...


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

3,000 posts. That’s dedication. You’ve made me chuckle a couple of times.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Pretty sure you made “no gondola in the grand” your avatar once and I printed it it. Still hanging by my office desk.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Randaddy said:


> I normally charge top dollar for my instruction, but have been offering it to Front Range gapers and Oregon trash for free on Mountainbuzz since Lotus was the hot PFD!
> .
> .
> .
> You're welcome.


Your advice has been worth every penny, and half the time, I've spent reading it. Thanks!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Your one of the few buzzards I've met over the years. I always enjoy reading your posts. Happy Holidays and keep them coming.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Andy and Dan! You're two of the best buzzards!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Just tells me you have strong desk jockey skills


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

yesimapirate said:


> Just tells me you have strong desk jockey skills


I'm a total desk jockey these days! Also a private boater. I'm sure I'll be wearing khakis and be posting about raft PSI soon!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Randaddy said:


> I'm a total desk jockey these days! Also a private boater. I'm sure I'll be wearing khakis and be posting about raft PSI soon!


Don't forget to study up on the finer points of cooler draining....


----------



## pogie (Jun 6, 2007)

😪 I loved my lotus pfd! Sold it with my last kayak 10 years ago. Now that I’m an old guy rafter wish I still had it.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Randaddy said:


> So thanks to those who have listened to, and agreed with, my awesome posts over the years! I'm no legend, like MT4Skinner or Grif, but I like to think that I've changed all of your lives far more than your parents could have. You're welcome.


Hey now, I’m just a Chatty Cathy and my advice was worth every penny you paid for it! 😂


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You're one of the best of us on this board! Thanks for all the good posts over the years.


----------

